# Prospective crypt keeper



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

So I got a space on my back wall of my 40 gal and I am thinking about adding a crypt there. I would like something to contrast my large anubias. Water params are ph 7.2-7.4, kh 11, co2 ~20ppm, ei dosing. Any suggestions? I was thinking about wendtii red, but it seems so variable in color, and I will be ordering it, so I am kind of reluctant. Does high light bring out the red? I have 4x54w t5ho. Also would I need root tabs? I have eco complete, bout 8 months old.


----------



## Thirston (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't think you can go wrong with adding root tabs. I believe Eco Complete is right about in the middle as far as CEC ratings is concerned, you could do better but you could do worse. With your lights, CO2, and water column dosing I would think just about any crypt should do fine in the tank.

They all grow slowly (compared to stems) so pick one or two you like and be prepared to just sit back and relax. Most wendtii get large, some of the hybrids stay a little smaller. You could try balansae, spirals, wendtii or wilisii as background plants.

High light and Iron should bring out the best colors possible.

4x54 HOT5 is a bunch of light over a 40. Those bulbs are 4' so if your tank is 4' as well then it can't be very deep. Make sure you keep a check on your CO2 or algae may become an issue on your slower growing leaves.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

The tank is a 40 long, so it's 12 in wide and 16 in deep. Had some algae problems before I changed substrate, but I haven't had any to speak of since, not even on my anubias. Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, you should probably go to 2 bulbs on that tank.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Well, I keep 2 on for 8 hours, and do all four for four hours midday. Haven't had any problems, and my ludwigia is nice and red, so I think I will stick with it until I see some algae. Just started ei last week tho, so I am keeping a close eye.


----------

